# 2" Garbage disposal for small sink



## Rob (Nov 21, 2008)

Got a small 13" copper prep sink in a kitchen island with a 2" drain. Anybody know of a company selling garbage disposals to fit this? Any ideas of how to apply a 3" disposal to a 2" drain opening?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Please ask your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for professional plumbers only.

Thanks.


----------

